# What does early pregnancy cramps feel like?e



## TeirrahBea

I thought i'd come on first trimester as you girls will know, how does early pregnancy cramps feel?

I had brown blood when i wiped two days ago, nothing since, and i've been cramping as if im coming on for like...6 or 8 days now. And usually i cramp more frequently and more painfully for exactly 4 days before im going to come on. and i never have unexplained blood. 
My boobs are massive, but my boob size does sometimes get massive before or during my period due to hormone levels.

I feel as if im going to come on my period. My partner keeps telling me to take a pregnancy test, but im so reluctant as this is our fourth month trying, with being disappointed with 10 pregnancy tests and a chemical in january. I then feel these cramps and say 'no, im definitely going to come on' but nothing yet.

im not sure when i ovulated as i dont track it and my periods are irregular by one or two weeks every cycle. 

i just am so scared to be disappointed :( but let me know what you experienced!:kiss:


----------



## gubeedal

My early cramps felt very similar to my period cramps, or the "I really have to poop" cramps. (a little TMI, I know). As for my breasts, I am one of those that my breasts got sore and swollen every period. This is slightly different now, because where they would only get sore before, now every so often I get a quick sharp pain in them that goes away almost immediately. I never used to get that before.


----------



## TeirrahBea

ive been getting the breast pains aswell!!
i took a pregnancy test with clearblue digital and it says im pregnant 2-3 weeks! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congrats hun xx


----------



## gubeedal

Congrats! Welcome to the uncomfortable world of the first trimester!!


----------



## Grace1954

Congrats!! Yayyyy!!!


----------



## taylorxx

They felt just like AF cramps but were on and off rather than constant. I had brown CM 6dpo, and got my bfp 9dpo (bfn 8dpo).. so it took 3 days after implantation to show positive. I would try to test tomorrow with FMU. First response is the best! If it's a bfn, give it a few days and test again :) Spotting is a great sign.. Good luck!!


----------



## taylorxx

Sorry just saw your post! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## TeirrahBea

thank you everyone :) im so happy and excited, but obv so scared as its early days and anything can happen :( xxx


----------



## MegRodriguez

TeirrahBea said:


> ive been getting the breast pains aswell!!
> i took a pregnancy test with clearblue digital and it says im pregnant 2-3 weeks! :)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gubeedal

TeirrahBea said:


> thank you everyone :) im so happy and excited, but obv so scared as its early days and anything can happen :( xxx



Check out the "I'm happy and thinking positive" thread. And always look at the bright side... like... there is a 70% chance you will carry the baby to full term. The odds are more in your favor than you think ;)


----------



## sophieeeex

TeirrahBea said:


> ive been getting the breast pains aswell!!
> i took a pregnancy test with clearblue digital and it says im pregnant 2-3 weeks! :)

Aww congratulations!!! Welcome to the first trimester! Be positive :D xx


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi there! I know this is a old post but I'm going through the same thing! I'm 6dpo and when I woke up this my ending I had awful period like cramps that were radiating from my lower stomach, hips and back.. it lasted for several hours and now I've been bloated and having just mild cramps...


----------

